
Pentagon declares war on rust - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/01/pentagon-declares-war-on-rust.ars
======
barrkel
I'm sure we can solve this with spray-on glass.

~~~
civilian
Yes! Especially since SiO2 comes pre-rusted.

------
gnok
Is it just me, or is the entire 'War on X' meme beginning to get annoying?

~~~
elliottkember
There's only one way to stop this trend...

~~~
Figs
Yes... he must declare a War on 'War on X'!

------
iwwr
How expensive (or otherwise impractical) is stainless steel, compared to
regular steel?

~~~
jws
Stainless steel can have surprising failure modes. For instance, _crevice
corrosion_ [1].

The shiny stainless steel fittings holding up your sailboat mast can corrode
straight through without more than some tiny telltale signs.

You can see an example here:
<http://forums.sbo.sailboatowners.com/showthread.php?t=107622> The
manufacturing likely provided a tiny crack, splash a little salt water and
next thing you know your sailboat's mast is in the water next to it trying to
bash a hole in the hull.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crevice_corrosion>

~~~
dtegart
Stainless steel is also quite hard which means it can be a bit more brittle
than milder steels, and probably not appropriate for some applications.
Springs come to mind and any time the steel will have to dissipate heat
quickly.

